

Electric Car Battery Maker A123 Systems Files Bankruptcy - chwolfe
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-16/electric-car-battery-maker-a123-systems-files-bankruptcy.html

======
exabrial
Green energy just isn't there, yet. Instead of infusing it with lobs of public
cash, we need to let it simmer for a bit and become efficient. Private
investment will increase as they learn to run lean and solve problems better,
which means stunts like giving them 1/2 billion dollars are only holding up
real progress.

